# Vauxhall Scrap Yard, A30, North of Exeter



## Scrub2000 (Dec 15, 2008)

Weird one this.... found by luck and went with Scotty. We had been thinking of taking pics of rusting cars for a while. This fit the bill. Lovely colours.

As you can see most are Vauxhalls. I used the 35mm film for this again. Happy with the result.







Can you spot the car?










Battery










Nice block





Anyone name the made and model of this car????










Cheers, and again over to you Scotty.


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2008)

Scrub2000 said:


> Anyone name the made and model of this car????



Vauxhall Senator/Carlton Estate?


----------



## Scrub2000 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yea that's my guess. I don't know for sure. Pretty well burnt out too!


----------



## Scotty (Dec 15, 2008)

Funky little site.
I'd like to go back.

here is some of my pics.


----------



## Fraz13 (Dec 15, 2008)

I love places like this.

The estate car is a Renault 21


----------



## Pip (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice pics Scrub2000 & Scotty....... some nice colours.

Not sure about the anal beads in Scotty's 5th pic though  not something I'd advertise 



Pip


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Dec 15, 2008)

Pip said:


> Not sure about the anal beads in Scotty's 5th pic though  not something I'd advertise
> 
> 
> 
> Pip




scottys anal beads....u have to feel sorry for scrub going with him


----------



## lanny (Dec 16, 2008)

i thought mk2 granada estate but im now thinking it is a renault because of the way the bonnet hinges , i give up


----------



## RichardB (Dec 16, 2008)

Renault Savanna I'd say. Either a 1.7 petrol or 1.9 diesel.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## huggles (Dec 16, 2008)

Now the anoraky stuff is over.

What film did you use and where did you get it processed? 
I ask because I've had enough of my local branch of Click fecking up my films and also they just raised their prices... And, shockingly, the attractive girl appears to no longer work there! So I'm always interested in hearing of good places.


----------



## krela (Dec 16, 2008)

huggles said:


> Now the anoraky stuff is over.
> 
> What film did you use and where did you get it processed?
> I ask because I've had enough of my local branch of Click fecking up my films and also they just raised their prices... And, shockingly, the attractive girl appears to no longer work there! So I'm always interested in hearing of good places.



If you're talking about klick photopoint shops you wont be going there anyway, they went bust 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Fraz13 said:


> I love places like this.
> 
> The estate car is a Renault 21




Ah renault 21 - That's the one I think...well done!
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/95/Renault_21_Nevada_front_20080130.jpg

For the film processing, I have been going to Tesco...which is cheap but the quality is a little hit and miss.

The best film I've used is a FujiFilm ASA 100, the worst was Tesco 400! 

This set was using Kodak 200's...


----------



## huggles (Dec 16, 2008)

krela said:


> If you're talking about klick photopoint shops you wont be going there anyway, they went bust 2 weeks ago.



That's who I meant. The Klick shop in my town is still up and running although the staff appear to have changed recently.



Scrub2000 - cheers. I think the photoshop in my Tesco is a SnappySnaps.


----------



## Bunk3r (Dec 16, 2008)

tesco ballsed up my last film, I checked them whilst I was there and noticed there were a number of prints missing, she tried telling me they must have not turned out right "was it a disposable camera" -cheeky wench, i pointed out they were on the index print just not printed out. she sorted it out (apart from the last photo which although fine on the index was double exposed, which was my fault as it got to the end of the film and i didnt notice and wound on shredding the sprocket holes lol (i blame it been sub zero so the film may have been brittle and my fingers were lacking in feeling) she said the machine would refuse to do it). anyway when i got home I realised the same pictures that were missing from the prints were missing from the CD, boo need to get back and get it sorted. my other gripe is the images on the CD are low res (JPG's equiv to about 2mp). I'll probably still use them though because they are cheaper, I will be checking them thoroughly before I leave though.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 16, 2008)

Scrub2000 said:


> ... the worst was Tesco 400! ...



I recently bought some of that because it was only £5 for 5, but you're right, it's really awful.  I usually use Fuji 200, which is excellent. 
Really liking your photos, especially the close-up of the gears. Apologies if that's the wrong word to use, btw....I know nothing about cars whatsoever!  Good explore, though.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Cheers Foxy yea the price of their films is amazing, but when you see the end result you think twice!!

I like Fujifilm, my E550 is a fuji and it's hard to fault it for a point and shoot!

Bunk3r, yea they seem to create the odd scratch on several slides - I thought it was a scratch on the lens, but the next pic was clean!

Get what you pay for I guess. That's why Foxylady has hers done by a more local firm!


----------



## Bunk3r (Dec 16, 2008)

Scrub2000 said:


> Bunk3r, yea they seem to create the odd scratch on several slides


 I didnt mention that, but yeah they did that aswell, although I'm not that bothered as it adds to the film effect, and if its somewhere where i dont want it I'll photoshop it out haha.

note 7dayshop have gone back to free delivery (at least at the moment) on their standard service so good for small orders (like a single film eg fujicolor superia 200 £1.79, I had some off ebay and it turned out good (4 years out of date) so i just ordered another roll off 7day).


----------



## huggles (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.explorationing.com/wp-content/gallery/stewaryby-film-shots/04.jpg

That's what Klick tend to do to my films and when I spoke to them about it got told "theyr'e fine, our machine reported no errors". Other frames are far worse than that.


----------



## krela (Dec 17, 2008)

huggles said:


> http://www.explorationing.com/wp-content/gallery/stewaryby-film-shots/04.jpg
> 
> That's what Klick tend to do to my films and when I spoke to them about it got told "theyr'e fine, our machine reported no errors". Other frames are far worse than that.



No wonder they've gone bankrupt!


----------



## MaBs (Dec 17, 2008)

Nova! 







I'll go get my Anorak


----------



## Bloomers (Dec 17, 2008)

scrap yard? did they not look that at the dealerships as well?

nice little find, in the last picture set, what is that, and where has the gearbox case gone?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Dec 18, 2008)

Bloomers said:


> scrap yard? did they not look that at the dealerships as well?
> 
> nice little find, in the last picture set, what is that, and where has the gearbox case gone?




fucking ford lover! you and scrub would be very happy together whacking each other off in his ST!

at least vauxhall dont need someone else to come in and build theyre performance engines for them


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 18, 2008)

huggles said:


> http://www.explorationing.com/wp-content/gallery/stewaryby-film-shots/04.jpg
> 
> That's what Klick tend to do to my films and when I spoke to them about it got told "theyr'e fine, our machine reported no errors". Other frames are far worse than that.



looks like they need to change the chemicals big time and looks like the film was not washed/deved properly


----------



## Scotty (Dec 18, 2008)

Bloomers said:


> scrap yard? did they not look that at the dealerships as well?
> 
> nice little find, in the last picture set, what is that, and where has the gearbox case gone?



gear box casing is ally.
looks like they smashed it off and weighed it in.


----------



## escortmad79 (Dec 18, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> at least vauxhall dont need someone else to come in and build theyre performance engines for them etc



I beg to differ, the cylinder head on red top XE 16vs were developed by Cosworth!!


----------



## bullmastiff (Dec 27, 2008)

Scotty said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> mk3 transit swb  none of you got that one............. damn you car lovers
> ...


----------



## Spudgun (Dec 28, 2008)

A Transit 120 I believe.......................20 years in the motors trade not wasted.


----------



## city72 (Dec 30, 2008)

RichardB said:


> Renault Savanna I'd say. Either a 1.7 petrol or 1.9 diesel.



I'm with you on that one- transverse engine layout means it's definitely not the 2.0


----------



## Spudgun (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there no hope for us???????!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaBs (Dec 30, 2008)

escortmad79 said:


> I beg to differ, the cylinder head on red top XE 16vs were developed by Cosworth!!



The early versions of the 20XE "redtop" engine were also tunned by Cosworth they went on Astra GSI and Calibra's


----------



## the youth (Jan 2, 2009)

MaBs said:


> The early versions of the 20XE "redtop" engine were also tunned by Cosworth they went on Astra GSI and Calibra's



acually the early cars were badged gte in the uk.. 
the cosworth designed heads have "coscast" on the casting 

steve


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 11, 2009)

Scrub2000 said:


> Anyone name the made and model of this car????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a Renault 21 Savanna to me:

http://www.renaultclubthai.com/foru...14_112436_800px-Renault_21_Nevada_Utrecht.jpg


----------



## simaving (Oct 11, 2009)

the youth said:


> acually the early cars were badged gte in the uk..
> the cosworth designed heads have "coscast" on the casting
> 
> steve



And when vauxhall attempted their own 16v head castings it was a disaster,porous castings being main problem.... I beleive the legendary chevette HSR engines weren't 'in house builds' either


----------



## lost (Oct 11, 2009)

It's already been identified at least twice J a t 33!


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 11, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> fucking ford lover! you and scrub would be very happy together whacking each other off in his ST!
> 
> at least vauxhall dont need someone else to come in and build theyre performance engines for them



thats why fords piss all over them


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Why do chavs always drive vauxhalls, steal vauxhalls and burn them? Even chavvy families who steal benefits always drive vauxhalls


----------



## BMWM535 (Nov 14, 2009)

Its a volvo 440, it uses renault 1.7 engine,the alloy casing has melted and the estate is a xantia. Unless any one knows diffrent.................


----------



## 20vturbo (Nov 14, 2009)

well i can't see any volvos,and its a 21 savanna as already identified.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 15, 2009)

lost said:


> It's already been identified at least twice J a t 33!




Lol my bad


----------



## NorwegianBlue (Nov 15, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Why do chavs always drive vauxhalls, steal vauxhalls and burn them? Even chavvy families who steal benefits always drive vauxhalls




Because Chavs have no taste in anything (hence the profusion of fake Burberry and cheap bling). They used to love the front drive 'scrots, but when the Focus came along it turned out to be quite a good car so they had to switch allegiance. 

And most of them seem to think that fitting a 1.2 Corsa with a four inch tailpipes and stolen alloys will somehow magically make it a fast car. Oh and the same treatment on a Subaru Impreza 1.8 plus a huge rear spoiler miraculously makes it as fast as an STI. 

On the serious subject of getting film developed, don't bother with any of the high street chains. Some chemists still get films done at decent labs, but most of them are as bad as the chains. It's best to find a good lab that do mail order, but they're never cheap. 

I really miss Kodachrome.  It was the death of Kodachrome 64 that finally convince me to move to a serious digital camera.


----------

